

Learn How to Use Functional IO in Scala with Scalaz - Coreydev
http://www.stackmob.com/2011/12/functional-io-in-scala-with-scalaz/

======
Coreydev
In case you have any problems rendering the inline gist here is a link to the
gist on github: <https://gist.github.com/1508038>

------
waffle_ss
The gists aren't showing up in Chrome... I just see

    
    
      [gist id=1508038 file=firstio1.scala]

